# Custom gum shields, do you use one?



## Mandirigma

As the thread title guys.

If you do, where did you get yours?

Cheapest Ive found with my own design is 55 quid.

How do you find it wearing one? How much is yours?

Im ordering next week, I find the boil and bite ones too thick and I when I open my mouth to breath (yeah I know, should breath through my nose), it comes out of place.

Aside from sparring, I wear a gum shield when I do cardio to simulate breathing heavily through a round.


----------



## YourMMA

I did a big gumshield review in this month's magazine so check that out.

But, to summarise, custom > boil and bite.


----------



## Mandirigma

MMAunltd said:


> I did a big gumshield review in this month's magazine so check that out.
> 
> But, to summarise, custom > boil and bite.


Still waiting for my newsagent to get it in as its a unique order. Im just going to get someone to buy me a subscription for my christmas.

A fellah in my class has one but got it from the states.


----------



## Expertly_Blended

Theres a really good one that i got that is a boil and bite one but it actually moulds to the shape of your teeth and its a really good fit. It comes with "gel" in it and you boil it, bite it, leave in for so long, and then run it under cold water and cut of the excessthat spills out as you bite it. Its the best mouthpeice ive used. http://www.thewrestlingtalk.com/catalog/images/Shock%20Doctor%20Gel%20Max%20Mouthguard.jpg


----------



## Si-K

Shock Doctor all the way for me - mid to low priced (compared to some) and has not let me down (after 3 years) - previously using all kinds of crap for the first 22 years and nothing has come close.


----------



## Mandirigma

Hey all,

received my custom guard last night, awesome.

Its like having a huge bit of bubble gum stuck around the whole of your top teeth.

It doesnt slip out (will try a proper test tonight when in Thai).

Feels really good.

I bought a transparent one for 39 quid from

O-Pro Mouthguards -- The World's Favourite Mouthguard


----------



## Robson

I would definitely always use a custom one, it's the best thing I ever bought. Fit perfectly rather than moving about in your mouth and protect your mouth more.

Granted, they aren't as cheap as 'boil and bite' but what's the worth of your teeth if you knock them out?

I have had a couple of mouthguards in my career, but Piranha Guard was definately the best service and most accurate fit. Would recommend them any day.


----------



## fz6

I got mine from Piranha Guard.

I had a cheap boil and bite when never stayed in. be honest, I think I ruined it initially when trying to mould it and it'd never stay gripped to the top of my mouth without me sucking upwards. This beauty I have now is a permanent fixture and I needn't worry about it dropping down. I'd highly recommend custom over boil and bite.


----------



## LHagman

Well there are the cheap boil and bites that are likt £3 which are not worth using but OPro do better versions around £15 which stand you a better chance.


----------

